

Tech Talks - phatak-dev
http://phatak-dev.github.io/techtalks/

======
kachnuv_ocasek
There's been quite a surge in curated lists in the last few weeks. How can I
tell which ones are curated well?

~~~
walterbell
Another list? :)

It would help if list creators included a header describing their editorial
perspective.

~~~
j_s
'A curated list of awesome awesomeness' [curated list of curated lists]
[https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-
awesomeness](https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness)

~~~
teddyh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)

~~~
walterbell
We need more apps to support trees that can pivot on multiple roots, e.g.
ConnectedText, NoteLynx or the venerable EccoPro & Agenda.

------
krat0sprakhar
Rich Hickey's all talks[0] are awesome! Definitely would be a welcome addition
to this list! Few other good ones - [https://github.com/PharkMillups/killer-
talks](https://github.com/PharkMillups/killer-talks)

[0] - [http://www.infoq.com/author/Rich-
Hickey](http://www.infoq.com/author/Rich-Hickey)

------
henrik_w
"Cool Code" by Kevlin Henney is quite fantastic I think. He lists some
examples of amazing programs (like a chess program in less than 1K, and the
Ruby quine with the rotating ascii-art globe). Maybe not so useful, but still
great! [http://vimeo.com/28772428](http://vimeo.com/28772428)

------
zufrieden
Having the same issue (listing tech talks) and seeing that lots of tech slides
were made with HTML and available on github we develop a search engine in a
week-end to reference them. [http://slidedeck.io/](http://slidedeck.io/)

------
friendzis
Since it is not readme based, I suggest including Y-Not[1] - an excellent talk
about functional programming and lambda calculus

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs)

~~~
phatak-dev
You can contribute by forking here [https://github.com/phatak-
dev/techtalks](https://github.com/phatak-dev/techtalks).

------
hnrc
Shameless plug for yet another site with curated tech talks:
[http://www.aula.io](http://www.aula.io)

Also: [https://github.com/hnrc/aula](https://github.com/hnrc/aula)

------
jmartin
If you all want to see some more archived tech talks, check out what we had
built at TechTalks.tv.

------
walterbell
Good list. Would you consider maintaining a JSON version?

~~~
azdle
There is already an ATOM feed: [http://phatak-
dev.github.io/techtalks/feed.xml](http://phatak-
dev.github.io/techtalks/feed.xml)

